# Out of season breeding success w/ cidrs/pg600?



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

From what I hear the success rate of trying to breed does out of season w/ CIDRs and PG600 isn't that great....? 
By out of season breeding I am meaning breeding them for fall or early winter kidding.... (early winter= Nov. Dec.)

Has one tried this and if so what was your success rate?
Thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

In large groups, with no buck access until an older buck was brought in (I did a dairy year before last), we had groups of 25 does, first group 100% were bred over a 3 days with 2 bucks in March......24 does, 2 open with the same 2 bucks, 1 month later, and once again 25 does, 1 month later and 4 open. But I do not use less than 21 days with the CIDR and I never used lutelyse YMMV with the protocol you choose to use.

Even personally in my own herd we had very good success with CIDR's from the very beginning as did most of the gals on here back then, we learned how to use the CIDR's from Johnathan Bland who also had very good conception rates. Honestly I think most have tweaked the protocol into it not working. I also early on cleaned my CIDR's like the cattle guys do before insertion. Tracey also has very successful conception rates with much shorter than 21 days. You can catch her on FB.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

I just use CIDRs and PG600, no lutalyse. So far the success ratebhas been 100%. But I know some onebwho wanted out of season breedings but I didnt know if CIDRs and PG600 would work or not.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I wouldn't really call when you want to breed out of season. It's more early season, so I bet you wouldn't have any trouble. I don't know anything about CIDRs though - other than that they exist.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Amy - can you give me your CIDR/PG600 protocol please? We're planning on synchronizing a group of does so they can all be AI'd on the same day this fall. Thanks!


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, I actually had two Alpine does kid in October last year. I have had success doing a 14-day protocol with the CIDRs and I did use Lutelyse 24 hours before pulling the CIDRS and giving PG600. It was more a case of that I had it, and Teresa Wade recommends it - so that's how I did it. I know plenty of folks who have just as much success without.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

tlcnubians said:


> Amy - can you give me your CIDR/PG600 protocol please? We're planning on synchronizing a group of does so they can all be AI'd on the same day this fall. Thanks!


I used the one I found on here, last year for my does. And the year before.

Day 1- Insert CIDR
Day 21-Give PG600 (1.5cc) 12hrs later pull CIDR.

However! Kaye White from Tivio Toggs uses a different protocol that I have been thinking about using....
Her protocol is
Day 1 instert CIDR
Day 19 Give PG600 (2.5cc)
Day 21 Pull Cidr.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Tracy in Idaho said:


> Yes, I actually had two Alpine does kid in October last year. I have had success doing a 14-day protocol with the CIDRs and I did use Lutelyse 24 hours before pulling the CIDRS and giving PG600. It was more a case of that I had it, and Teresa Wade recommends it - so that's how I did it. I know plenty of folks who have just as much success without.


What is your 14 day protocol?


----------



## SANDQ (Dec 27, 2011)

Can I also repeat Amys' question. What is the CIDR 14 day protocol and after this 14 day period will does naturally continue to cycle every 21 days after that on do you need to repeat the protocol.
I asking specifically about Nubians and am considering using CIDR within the next 10 days, so I can beed my new does which I am collecting on Sunday 11th August. 
I want these does bred by my buck as soon as possible before they run with the communal herd and the local breed buck.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Quentin, I bet if you put them with your buck, they will cycle and breed soon after that. After all, people have January kids with swiss breed does, and Nubians supposedly cycle for longer. But I guess using a CIDR would be a more sure way of doing it.

Here's the CIDR 14-day protocol by Teresa Wade:

Day 1: Insert CIDR
Day 13: Give 2 cc Lutalyse/prostaglandin
Day 14: 1.5 cc PG 600 and pull CIDR
Day 15: Doe in heat
Day 16: usually when you would AI


----------



## SANDQ (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Nancy for the info, the reason for wanting to use CIDR, is speed. I have the option of using my original buck, but what I meant was, I will be buying a young Nubian buck with my new does and I want to try to breed using him so I can still retain the pure breed. They all too come from a communal flock which are out to pasture, so Im guessing I will have to separate him from them for 3/4 weeks before I reintroduce him, and then I will still have to wait some. In the mean time the new does will not be going out to pasture but zero grazed, in my experience this will mean a substantial drop in milk yield. 1 of the reasons I am buying does in milk, is that I have a shortfall in milk for cheesemaking at the moment so I want to get them bred and back out to pasture ASAP.
Im guessing PG 600 is prostaglandin too, right?


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

PG 600 is a combo of 2 gonadotropins (GnRH).


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

That is the 14 day protocol that I use. I might add - mine seem to cycle through faster - like I have had them actually in heat less than a day. So if you are AIing, you really need to be checking your mucous.

Yes, they usually get right back into their normal 21 day cycle if they do not conceive.


----------

